# IBCC Equivalency



## iqrarocks (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks to mubashir888...now i know how to start a new thread!!  


Do you give your documents to IBCC after O AND A levels (simultaneously)? 

Or do you get the equivalent SSC (Matric) and HSC (Inter) marks separately, meaning: For example, I am an O level student and I just passed my exams this year. Do I have to get the IBCC equivalency for Matric right now, or do I wait until after I am done with A levels (to get the Matric and Inter equivalency together? 




All right my situation is a little complicates, please help me out. 
(The example I gave above of me being an O level student was to make the wording of the question easier )

I did high school (Freshman, Sophmore and almost 1st semester of junior) in U.S. Last December (when I was a junior in my high school in U.S.), we moved to Pakistan and I joined an A level institution. I did my AS from December 2009-June 2010. And now I am in A2.
So, what I was really wondering was that the high school years I did in U.S. are going to be equated to SSC(Matric) marks by IBCC, right?

And my A level grades are going to be converted into INTER marks, right?

If I am right (which I hope I am because I don't want to be more confused and disappointed than I already am ), then:

A) While I am in A2, should I send my high school transcripts of 9th (freshman) and 10th (sophmore) grades now (to get the Matric equivalency)?

OR

B) Should I wait till I get over with my A2 and get my equivalency of SSC and HSC altogether?


2) Is it even important to get SSC equivalency? I know it is VERY IMPORTANT to get HSC equivalency.

Thanks a lot,
Sincerely,
IQRAROCKS!
#sad #wink #happy #laugh #confused


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

It is really up to you but I think you should apply for SSC equivalance in advance becasue quite few universties use SSC marks as well to calculate the over all merit list. We also have this announcement from UHS where they are giving SSC 10% marks.

Here are some extracts from the addmision notice on UHS website. You can get full details from ..:: University Of Health Sciences Lahore ::..

*Government Medical and Dental Institutions of the Punjab Session 2010-11 *Applications are invited on prescribed Admission Forms, from candidates having Domicile (No other certificate is acceptable) of any district of Punjab or Federal Capital Area (Islamabad), for admission to Government Medical and Dental Colleges of the Punjab. 


[*]*WHO CAN APPLY *

[*]For admission against Open Merit seats, those candidates having an aggregate score of 75% or above marks can apply. Pursuant to the orders of Lahore High Court dated 6th September, 2010, and in accordance with the regulations of PMDC, aggregate marks shall be calculated by adding the marks as follows: 

Matric or Equivalent ------ 10% 
FSc or Equivalent ------ 40% 
UHS Entrance Test ------ 50%

 
So I think you might apply for SSC equivalance now and get it out of the way.

Your case is quite strange in a sense that your SSC is from US system and HSC is from British system A-Level. IBBC dedduct 10% from US marks but also count SSC subject in A-Levl equivalance.

Not sure what they would do in your case. So apply for SSC equivalance and get it out of the way.

regards

Saeed Anjum


----------



## iqrarocks (Oct 1, 2010)

thanks for all the help saeedanjum.
sincerely,
iqrarocks


----------



## iqrarocks (Oct 1, 2010)

I want to contact IBCC. From one of the threads here on medstudentz forum, I got info on their location in Karachi and phone number. What would be better: A) Go to IBCC myself B) talk about it on the phone.

Also, if I choose option A, can someone--who has gone to an IBCC office--shed some light on how an IBCC office looks like and who is the right person to tell this problem to (I mean is there like a counter or something like in a doctor's office.....?)

thanks in advance


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

iqrarocks said:


> I want to contact IBCC. From one of the threads here on medstudentz forum, I got info on their location in Karachi and phone number. What would be better: A) Go to IBCC myself B) talk about it on the phone.
> 
> Also, if I choose option A, can someone--who has gone to an IBCC office--shed some light on how an IBCC office looks like and who is the right person to tell this problem to (I mean is there like a counter or something like in a doctor's office.....?)
> 
> thanks in advance


Certainly,its better to go there yourself.


----------

